# Extra passengers



## Djr766 (May 30, 2016)

Uber states "When a rider is in your car, you have the same coverage as you do on your way to pick them up, plus the rider in your car is covered".... This is referring to the individual that requested the ride. Does anyone have anymore information or knowledge (not assumptions or guesses) as to what the policy is with additional passengers?

Thank you


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Djr766 said:


> Uber states "When a rider is in your car, you have the same coverage as you do on your way to pick them up, plus the rider in your car is covered".... This is referring to the individual that requested the ride. Does anyone have anymore information or knowledge (not assumptions or guesses) as to what the policy is with additional passengers?
> 
> Thank you


The rider in your car isn't necessarily the individual who ordered the ride. But riders are covered by a combined single limit of one million dollars per occurrence (accident.) So if it's one rider or three, the insurance maximum is the same.

Below is a link to the Certificate of Insurance for your state. Look at page one for the rider coverage, and page two for on your way to the rider. No difference? See for yourself. I carry way more coverage on my cars than what they are giving you when you are headed to a pax, and I don't drive pax in my own car. Plus I have a one million dollar umbrella liability policy. I hope you have rideshare insurance or an endorsement on your personal insurance.

https://newsroomadmin.uberinternal.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/MO.pdf


----------

